# Coppia vs Famiglia



## Warlock (2 Giugno 2022)

La famiglia è importante, ma se la coppia scoppia, scoppia anche la famiglia.
Qui nel forum di esempi ne abbiamo a iosa.
E allora, quando si può, bisogna dare spazio alla coppia.
E quindi ho deciso che domani si parte in Moto.
Io e lei soli, NERD a casa a badare agli animali, bagnare il giardino e a fare feste alcooliche con gli amici, sperando al ritorno che abbia rimesso tutto in ordine.
La moto per riscoprire la natura.
Un viaggio senza andare forte per gustarsi il paesaggio tardo primaverile e godere dell'aria sulla faccia.
Un bell'agriturismo in Lunigiana dove passare tre giorni a rilassarsi, leggere, mangiare bene e si spera fare un po di movimento orizzontale (ho visto che ha messo l'intimo che le ho regalato a S. Valentino nascosto fra le magliette).
Tre giorni per noi, per ritrovarci dopo un anno sempre a casa per quel maledetto Green Pass, per fare i fidanzatini, ma soprattutto perche in ferie ci porteremo appresso la ragazzina del NERD.
E per non farci mancare nulla, domenica, dopo il checkout, visita a Colonnata, per strafogarci di lardo, visto che la dietologa/nutrizionista si è meravigliata a vedere che vive la vita normalmente nonostante pesi 36 Kg e abbia sotto di brutto sia la massa grassa che quella magra.
Una ricarica che ogni tanto ci vuole, perchè, come detto all'inizio, se scoppia la coppia scoppia la famiglia.
Ah, se non mi vedrete più scrivere qui vuol dire che mi sono schiantato contro uno di quei bisonti che portano il marmo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> La famiglia è importante, ma se la coppia scoppia, scoppia anche la famiglia.
> Qui nel forum di esempi ne abbiamo a iosa.
> E allora, quando si può, bisogna dare spazio alla coppia.
> E quindi ho deciso che domani si parte in Moto.
> ...


Fate benissimo. Per me è fondamentale separare la coppia dalla famiglia. 
mi sono sempre imputata per avere momento solo nostri…purtroppo non è servito


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> La famiglia è importante, ma se la coppia scoppia, scoppia anche la famiglia.
> Qui nel forum di esempi ne abbiamo a iosa.
> E allora, quando si può, bisogna dare spazio alla coppia.
> E quindi ho deciso che domani si parte in Moto.
> ...


36 chili? 
Cacchio, io che pure sono nana e tendente al magro (ma non certo magrissima, ho pure una discreta massa muscolare ) veleggio comunque su 10 kg. in più  .
Vabbè, figata potersi strafogare di lardo!!!! 
Sul resto non vedo tutta sta "contrapposizione " (mi riferisco al titolo del 3d): se il "nerd" è grande abbastanza certamente apprezzerà, del resto  come voi  , e poi comunque tre giorni volano.....


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

divertitevi e non litigate


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Giugno 2022)

fate benissimo 
noi lo facciamo sempre quando possiamo
sempre fatto, anche invitando qui nonni per gestire figlio che allora era più piccolo , cane e casa....
BUON DIVERTIMENTO


----------



## Warlock (2 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> 36 chili?
> Cacchio, io che pure sono nana e tendente al magro (ma non certo magrissima, ho pure una discreta massa muscolare ) veleggio comunque su 10 kg. in più  .
> Vabbè, figata potersi strafogare di lardo!!!!
> Sul resto non vedo tutta sta "contrapposizione " (mi riferisco al titolo del 3d): se il "nerd" è grande abbastanza certamente apprezzerà, del resto  come voi  , e poi comunque tre giorni volano.....


Uno scricciolo di 1,54 che galleggiava fra i 37,5 e i 39, quando si è pesata settimana scorsa e la bilancia segnava 36 l'ho spedita dalla nutrizionista che pensava fosse anoressica... dieta a base di carboidrati con 6 pasti al giorno. Potessi, per osmosi, passarle un po della mia ciccia, vivremmo felici e contenti


----------



## Warlock (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> divertitevi e non litigate


in 22 anni di matrimonio ricordo solo due litigate soft. Siamo i paladini dell'arte del compromesso


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> in 22 anni di matrimonio ricordo solo due litigate soft. Siamo i paladini dell'arte del compromesso


 io a mio marito una volta ho tirato un caricabatterie


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Anche io e mio marito ci siamo sempre presi delle pause dai figli...ne sentiamo proprio il bisogno!!! Serve per ricordarci che oltre ad essere mamma e babbo siamo ancora marito e moglie...per quanto riguarda le litigate non ci siamo mai fatti mancare niente, siamo entrambi molto "fumini" ed è facile accendere la miccia della discussione...ma è piacevole anche fare pace


----------



## Ulisse (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io a mio marito una volta ho tirato un caricabatterie


io una volta le ho rotto un piatto in testa ed avevo afferrato pure un centrotavola bello pesante.
Stavo quasi per lanciarlo ma, per sua fortuna, mi sono svegliato.


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io una volta le ho rotto un piatto in testa ed avevo afferrato pure un centrotavola bello pesante.
> Stavo quasi per lanciarlo ma, per sua fortuna, mi sono svegliato.


 no no io l’ho tirato davvero
Ma ho una pessima mira per fortuna sua


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no io l’ho tirato davvero
> Ma ho una pessima mira per fortuna sua


E meno male!!!


----------



## spleen (2 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> La famiglia è importante, ma se la coppia scoppia, scoppia anche la famiglia.
> Qui nel forum di esempi ne abbiamo a iosa.
> E allora, quando si può, bisogna dare spazio alla coppia.
> E quindi ho deciso che domani si parte in Moto.
> ...


Sottoscrivo in pieno tutto, compresa la visita in Lunigiana e a Colonnata dove andai diversi anni fa.
Se ti riesce fai un salto anche in Garfagnana che è lì a portata di mano e ha dei posti bellissimi...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Uno scricciolo di 1,54 che galleggiava fra i 37,5 e i 39, quando si è pesata settimana scorsa e la bilancia segnava 36 l'ho spedita dalla nutrizionista che pensava fosse anoressica... dieta a base di carboidrati con 6 pasti al giorno. Potessi, per osmosi, passarle un po della mia ciccia, vivremmo felici e contenti


Cazzo ma è veramente magra...
Dopo questi tuoi dati io vado a ... farmi fuoco...
Sono 1.57...
Per 49.5 kg...
Ma ho un ottima massa muscolare...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo ma è veramente magra...
> Dopo questi tuoi dati io vado a ... farmi fuoco...
> Sono 1.57...
> Per 49.5 kg...
> Ma ho un ottima massa muscolare...


Credo che i problemi sorgono quando il peso cambia repentinamente salendo o diminuendo...a quel punto meglio fare degli accertamenti...io se vado a vedere le tabelle sono sempre stata sotto peso, ora per esempio sono 56 kg per 1.70 di altezza, da ragazza sono arrivata a pesare 49 kg, eppure mangiavo tantissimo...ho sempre avuto il metabolismo veloce, brucio tutto quello che mangio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Credo che i problemi sorgono quando il peso cambia repentinamente salendo o diminuendo...a quel punto meglio fare degli accertamenti...io se vado a vedere le tabelle sono sempre stata sotto peso, ora per esempio sono 56 kg per 1.70 di altezza, da ragazza sono arrivata a pesare 49 kg, eppure mangiavo tantissimo...ho sempre avuto il metabolismo veloce, brucio tutto quello che mangio.


Mi eri più simpatica prima di sapere questa cosa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Credo che i problemi sorgono quando il peso cambia repentinamente salendo o diminuendo...a quel punto meglio fare degli accertamenti...io se vado a vedere le tabelle sono sempre stata sotto peso, ora per esempio sono 56 kg per 1.70 di altezza, da ragazza sono arrivata a pesare 49 kg, eppure mangiavo tantissimo...ho sempre avuto il metabolismo veloce, brucio tutto quello che mangio.


Ma io non sono grassa...
In base ai tuoi indici e a quelli dell' altro firumino dovrei essere obesa ..
Ma chi mi ha visto lo può dire...
Ho un peso specifico differente...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi eri più simpatica prima di sapere questa cosa.


Allora facciamo che sono 1,50 per 70 kg... così continui a volermi bene


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma io non sono grassa...
> In base ai tuoi indici e a quelli dell' altro firumino dovrei essere obesa ..
> Ma chi mi ha visto lo può dire...
> Ho un peso specifico differente...


Tu sei magra.
Poi ci sono quelle che pesano come bambine magre.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora facciamo che sono 1,50 per 70 kg... così continui a volermi bene


Più o meno la moglie di Vito Catozzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma io non sono grassa...
> In base ai tuoi indici e a quelli dell' altro firumino dovrei essere obesa ..
> Ma chi mi ha visto lo può dire...
> Ho un peso specifico differente...


Ma infatti ti ho confermato che sono io sottopeso per le tabelle...


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io a mio marito una volta ho tirato un caricabatterie


Wow!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io a mio marito una volta ho tirato un caricabatterie


La coppia va curata


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

E qua siamo deboli, non ci siamo nemmeno mai posti il tema.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La coppia va curata


e caricata, col caricabatterie e lo spinotto.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo ma è veramente magra...
> Dopo questi tuoi dati io vado a ... farmi fuoco...
> Sono 1.57...
> Per 49.5 kg...
> Ma ho un ottima massa muscolare...


Vabbè, a questa stregua.... cicciona-bis presente!


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei magra.
> Poi ci sono quelle che pesano come bambine magre.


In effetti ci sono circostanze in cui mi sento pure io grassa 
Pensa che, appartenendo al mondo dei nani, spesso risparmio tantissimo in abbigliamento (c'è una bancarella del mercato vicino a casa mia che propone vestiti taglia bambini/ragazzi, usati ovviamente pochissimo e ricondizionati. Spesso ci trovo roba pure di marche che costano un botto: pago jeans tipo uno o due euro, roba bellissima e vestibilità ottima). Bene, un dì ho preso dei jeans fighissimi (di non ricordo più quale marca, ma erano fighi). A casa li provo e.... il culo li blocca  , e a dire il vero anche le cosce stavano assumendo l'effetto insaccato sotto vuoto. Insomma, non c'era modo di dire "mi van leggermente strettini", a usare un eufemismo. Passa una mia amica, magrissima, molto giovanile, e a quel punto le dico di provarseli lei. Le andavano fin larghi. Bei momenti


----------



## omicron (3 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Wow!


Ma non l’ho preso però 


Brunetta ha detto:


> La coppia va curata


Con l’età ho smesso di tirare le cose, ma solo perché poi si rompono


Pincopallino ha detto:


> e caricata, col caricabatterie e lo spinotto.


No no mica quello del telefono, quello delle batterie ricaricabili, con tanto di pile 


Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè, a questa stregua.... cicciona-bis presente!


Ma pure io che sono 1.72 per 65kg


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Uno scricciolo di 1,54 che galleggiava fra i 37,5 e i 39, quando si è pesata settimana scorsa e la bilancia segnava 36 l'ho spedita dalla nutrizionista che pensava fosse anoressica... dieta a base di carboidrati con 6 pasti al giorno. Potessi, per osmosi, passarle un po della mia ciccia, vivremmo felici e contenti


Piccola e maneggevole. Divertitevi.


----------



## Warlock (3 Giugno 2022)

E comunque, stiamo per partire e ovviamente c'è un tempo di merda... spero di non beccare pioggia, io odio guidare la moto sotto la pioggia se ho qualcuno da portare dietro...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> In effetti ci sono circostanze in cui mi sento pure io grassa
> Pensa che, appartenendo al mondo dei nani, spesso risparmio tantissimo in abbigliamento (c'è una bancarella del mercato vicino a casa mia che propone vestiti taglia bambini/ragazzi, usati ovviamente pochissimo e ricondizionati. Spesso ci trovo roba pure di marche che costano un botto: pago jeans tipo uno o due euro, roba bellissima e vestibilità ottima). Bene, un dì ho preso dei jeans fighissimi (di non ricordo più quale marca, ma erano fighi). A casa li provo e.... il culo li blocca  , e a dire il vero anche le cosce stavano assumendo l'effetto insaccato sotto vuoto. Insomma, non c'era modo di dire "mi van leggermente strettini", a usare un eufemismo. Passa una mia amica, magrissima, molto giovanile, e a quel punto le dico di provarseli lei. Le andavano fin larghi. Bei momenti


Le taglie hanno una funzione industriale.
Fortunatamente abbiamo delle proporzioni simili per cui funzionano per quasi tutti.
Ma abbiamo anche una variabilità di distribuzione.


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2022)

domani si parte  , cosa fatta già una settimana fa , liti  poche ma mai per nostri problemi , figli con l'età adulta lasciati a casa .
Peso di mia moglie varia da più due kg  a zero dal peso di quando ci siamo sposati , io  messi più di 25 vabbè diciamo 30 ora  ritornato a metà  la bilancia avuta in regalo che dialoga con me  mi dice obeso 1 .
Porzioni ridotte e movimento e si dimagrisce piano piano


----------



## Warlock (3 Giugno 2022)

La questione peso, è stata fondamentale per il viaggio... La moto ha solo 21cv e con poco peso suo e pochi bagagli siamo venuti su benissimo. Il posto è bellissimo, lei continua a sorridere e sento le sue ovaie in fibrillazione


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2022)

se sentite smadonnare da sudovest, sono io


----------



## omicron (3 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sentite smadonnare da sudovest, sono io


Cosa c’entri tu?


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Cosa c’entri tu?


sono in Lunigiana, praticamente la periferia nord di Spezia.  male che vada stanno a mezzora da casa mia


----------



## omicron (3 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono in Lunigiana, praticamente la periferia nord di Spezia.  male che vada stanno a mezzora da casa mia


Ma perché dovresti bestemmiare?


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2022)

Perchè c'è sempre un motivo per smadonnare


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Ma come 21 cv? Che moto è?


----------



## Warlock (4 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma come 21 cv? Che moto è?


Benelli Imperiale 400, monocilindrico a corsa lunga, Modern Classic anni 50, un sacco di coppia ai bassi ma solo 21cv. Ti Piazzi in autostrada fra i 90/100 km orari e vai tranquillo. L'unico problema e che manca la potenza quando devi sorpassare in salita


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Benelli Imperiale 400, monocilindrico a corsa lunga, Modern Classic anni 50, un sacco di coppia ai bassi ma solo 21cv. Ti Piazzi in autostrada fra i 90/100 km orari e vai tranquillo. L'unico problema e che manca la potenza quando devi sorpassare in salita


Ma tua moglie pesa come uno zaino.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Benelli Imperiale 400, monocilindrico a corsa lunga, Modern Classic anni 50, un sacco di coppia ai bassi ma solo 21cv. Ti Piazzi in autostrada fra i 90/100 km orari e vai tranquillo. L'unico problema e che manca la potenza quando devi sorpassare in salita


Bellina.
La mia ha 60 cv, il cardano ed 100/110 ci si va ovunque.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> unico problema e che manca la potenza quando devi sorpassare in salita


 Io sulle salite mi preoccuperei più del raffreddamento ad aria.
Sarei sempre un poco in apprensione con un motore del genere.
Di questo, ne apprezzo però la semplicità costruttiva e di conseguenza la facilità nella riparazione.
Come diceva Ford, meno cose ci sono, e meno cose si rompono


----------



## Warlock (4 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bellina.
> La mia ha 60 cv, il cardano ed 100/110 ci si va ovunque.


Guzzi o BMW?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Guzzi o BMW?


Honda. 
Io sono pro Jap, sia auto che moto.


----------



## Warlock (4 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Honda.
> Io sono pro Jap, sia auto che moto.


Mi aveva tratto in inganno il cardano


----------



## omicron (4 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Mi aveva tratto in inganno il cardano


anche io col cardano ho pensato subito a BMW
E ad uno che qualche anno fa si è schiantato contro un muro


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Il cardano mica lo hanno solo le europee.


----------



## Warlock (4 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il cardano mica lo hanno solo le europee.


Lo so ma è un tratto distintivo di Guzzi in primis, e Bmw


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Lo so ma è un tratto distintivo di Guzzi in primis, e Bmw


Il tratto distintivo di Guzzi è il bicilindrico trasversale e di Bmw il boxer.


----------

